# Sabotage: Schwarzenegger-Clip exklusiv - "Dem Teufel die Muschi gefingert" - "Berufsrisiko!"



## FlorianStangl (2. April 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Sabotage: Schwarzenegger-Clip exklusiv - "Dem Teufel die Muschi gefingert" - "Berufsrisiko!"* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Sabotage: Schwarzenegger-Clip exklusiv - "Dem Teufel die Muschi gefingert" - "Berufsrisiko!"


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. April 2014)

Altherren-Action...ich liebe es.


----------



## Emke (2. April 2014)

"Dem Teufel die Muschi gefingert"

Auf so eine Aussage muss man mal kommen


----------

